# Rusting those new traps



## Trapping Pa (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm new to this forum and have gotten several great tips already so I thought I would share one. I just got 2 dozen new traps in the mail. I was trying to come up with an easy way to get the rust on quick and ready for dye. As luck would have it, the wife was away for the evening. I started with a stiff brush dawn dish washing liquid and very hot water. I scrubbed the traps down pretty good nothing too crazy. I rinsed them in hot water and let them dry. (this is where the wife away from home thing comes into play) I placed the traps into the dishwasher on ultimate scrub, high temp wash and no soap. It's a longer hotter cycle. Make sure to wrap the chains up so they don't get jammed up with any moving parts! When the cycle was done the traps were rusting as soon as the cooler air hit them! By the time I unloaded them all they are ready for dye! Quick and easy! Hope it works as well for all that try it! Good luck this season!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Just throw them in a pond or creek for a week. Theyll come out rusty. Or just boil them and wax them. Theyll rust soon enough. 
Xdeano


----------



## Trapping Pa (Sep 3, 2012)

Ya need that coat of rust for the dye to take. Boil and due a new trap would be a waste of time and money


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I should have made it more clear on what i was talking about.

Land traps, Footholds, i'd boil them up and don't worry about dye, just wax them after you boil them. Remember they'll be under an inch of dirt so the shine isn't going to be there.

Land Traps, bodygrips, I just boil them in some dawn dish soap to get the oil off, then speed dip them and use them.

Water traps, both bodygrips and footholds, i do the same as with land body grips, boil and speed dip.

Now second season rolls around they should all have rust on them from this season and they'll take a dye just fine.

xdeano


----------



## Trapping Pa (Sep 3, 2012)

Ah I see now what you are talking about! Good explanation! Thanks for the info.


----------

